# Front camera project via can bus



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

xile said:


> Hi all, new member here. I just finished a front camera project on my 2nd gen hatch and decided to write a brief article about the experience.
> 
> https://medium.com/@tbruno25/car-ha...ting-can-bus-and-how-you-can-too-b391fcea11f1
> 
> would love some feedback otherwise I'm happy to answer any questions


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

This is fantastic. I have been trying to figure out how to mute my radio when my RADAR detector goes off. This is possibly half of what I needed to get that functionality. Now to find a way to split the signal from my detector out to interface with the Arduino.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

xile said:


> Hi all, new member here. I just finished a front camera project on my 2nd gen hatch and decided to write a brief article about the experience.
> 
> https://medium.com/@tbruno25/car-ha...ting-can-bus-and-how-you-can-too-b391fcea11f1
> 
> would love some feedback otherwise I'm happy to answer any questions


Very cool project!

Would love to have something like this utilizing the cruise cancel button double click, but have it deactivate/activate the Auto/Stop instead.


----------



## ArduinoMATIC (Mar 16, 2019)

Awesome job! I appreciate you sharing this info!

I am looking to do something similar to integrate a Raspberry PI in to my 2017 Cruze Premier Sedan.
I figured that I could somehow enable the video feed from the backup camera, then switch to the Raspberry PI's video signal.
I have a ton of different arduino, esp8266, esp32, Raspberry PI, Banana PI, and Orange PI boards I can use to make this work somehow.
I didnt see any of the code you used available to download though. 
I am also in need of a good pinout for the white 20 pin connector on the back of my 7" Infotainment Unit. It's the LGE LC7F GM part# 42481577 version.

Anyways, I have a ton of ideas, but not enough documentation or experience with CAN to get anywhere near what you have already done.

Thoughts?


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Nice. Are you planning on putting together a package to sell to members here? That would be awesome. I currently have a front sensor installed. It's a magnetic strip and it has a buzzer and on off switch. Its calibratable. I still need to pass the wire through into the cabin. When it's done I hope it will work. I like your setup much better. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I tried emailing the OP some time ago, but never an answer. Anyone have any luck with him?


----------



## ArduinoMATIC (Mar 16, 2019)

6speedTi said:


> Nice. Are you planning on putting together a package to sell to members here? That would be awesome. I currently have a front sensor installed. It's a magnetic strip and it has a buzzer and on off switch. Its calibratable. I still need to pass the wire through into the cabin. When it's done I hope it will work. I like your setup much better. Thanks for sharing.


That's cool 

What hardware /kit did you use, and did it provide you with any info on the pinouts of the connectors on the back of your head unit?


----------

